
The iPhone Is 10 Years Old. Here’s the Story of Its Birth - jaboutboul
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/19/books/review/one-device-secret-history-iphone-brian-merchant.html
======
jaboutboul
June 20, 2007 will be remembered as the watershed moment of our generation.

